# DIY Hooter shooter plans? Anyone?



## ss315 (Apr 22, 2015)

Anyone have design plans they are wiling to share?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Here is a pretty long thread with lots of ideas:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1357120&highlight=shooter

Hope this helps,
Allen


----------



## ss315 (Apr 22, 2015)

aread said:


> Here is a pretty long thread with lots of ideas:
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1357120&highlight=shooter
> 
> ...


Definetly have gone through that thread several times. 

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WIHoyt (Nov 22, 2004)

8020 extrusion and use you imagination. you will need a linear slide that slides back and forth on the 8020 extrusion. Just to ease the confussion 15 series is big enough to draw a bow on.


----------



## Stab 'em (Dec 26, 2008)

Here's a real simple and highly functional unit I built a while ago. You use your peep and sight to acquire the target and then fire the trigger with a steady light pull. Aside from paying to have the aluminium welded I made it with hand tools and a drill press.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1162131


----------



## ss315 (Apr 22, 2015)

Man the more I watch actual hooter shooter videos I really want to buy one haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

*my shooting machine*

I had the original hootershooter years ago but sold it once I've learned things around. Sold it with in mind I will once built my own machine.
I started designing my version last winter but once the project started moving I gave up wasting my time with the CAD and all gone just simple improvising until I ended up with my liking...I've built a portable machine I can take to my Field course, it is for my very precise tuning @ 80 yard.


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

bigHun that winch looks familiar. How is it holding so far? I might have a shaft that will work better with it.


----------



## ss315 (Apr 22, 2015)

bigHUN said:


> I had the original hootershooter years ago but sold it once I've learned things around. Sold it with in mind I will once built my own machine.
> I started designing my version last winter but once the project started moving I gave up wasting my time with the CAD and all gone just simple improvising until I ended up with my liking...I've built a portable machine I can take to my Field course, it is for my very precise tuning @ 80 yard.
> 
> View attachment 5868377
> ...


Nice!!!

Are you using that to sight in at 90yards?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

you would not recognize it up close  I have convert it to a rope winch...
what shaft you have now? Im interested, pls pm me and we go picture to my email


----------



## tote (Mar 29, 2013)

If you have any welding skills you can make our own. Pick the best of several designs and incorporate them into your design.


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

bigHUN said:


> you would not recognize it up close  I have convert it to a rope winch...
> what shaft you have now? Im interested, pls pm me and we go picture to my email


I will take some pictures and send them to you. It's a shaft specifically for rope.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

bigHUN said:


> I had the original hootershooter years ago but sold it once I've learned things around. Sold it with in mind I will once built my own machine.
> I started designing my version last winter but once the project started moving I gave up wasting my time with the CAD and all gone just simple improvising until I ended up with my liking...I've built a portable machine I can take to my Field course, it is for my very precise tuning @ 80 yard.


Is that Outsider's winch on there?

Can you post closer pictures of the "bow hand"?

I love the use of tripods! No fabrication & easy to transport.

Allen


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

aread said:


> Is that Outsider's winch on there?
> 
> Can you post closer pictures of the "bow hand"?
> 
> ...


Yes it is. It's the first version where you have to release the pawl to let off winch.


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

tote said:


> If you have any welding skills you can make our own. Pick the best of several designs and incorporate them into your design....


This was a nice project 2


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

*arrow tuning @ 90*

pictures from June 2016, I made some minor modifications over a winter still cold here at my place, can't wait to test it out again.

So, last time I was testing and tuning my completely new arrows for long range shooting, 
testing was done @90, it toke me several days coming to same spot to a shade and no wind,
started with 4 dozen blanks, I cut the carbon length every day until I got the best results, ton's of refletching, swaping points, this job was really abusing....but I wanted to know...
you can see Left and Right fletching, two fletching lengths,
the final result is 2 dozens tightest group.

































arrows that didn't group well I mark them all and put them aside, these may be still good for practice/training,









I am not doing nock turning at all because I do spine indexing, and what arrows doesn't group - just take them out of the set.

So, the blue vanes tuned for 90 yard will be my Field arrows and some leftovers got a red vane best up to 50 meters WA


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

aread said:


> Is that Outsider's winch on there?
> 
> Can you post closer pictures of the "bow hand"?
> 
> ...











amvona tripods from ebay for about $50 plus these ballheads same from ebay, all metal no plastic parts, 
the two ballheads balancing the main body over an uneven terrain pretty well, you can mount the tripods on any ground will "grab" firm 









I cut one brand new release just for this mechanisam


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

bigHun you put a lot of money and time into that for sure.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Thank you, bigHUN!


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

Outsider said:


> bigHun you put a lot of money and time into that for sure.


winter lasts at my place 6 months and a lot of it is a subzero :sad:

fyi, I literally cut my TV cable on the street in front of my door when my kids started high school, btw that was about 10 years ago, and this could help with ideas


----------



## bsnider (Jun 18, 2012)

bigHUN said:


> winter lasts at my place 6 months and a lot of it is a subzero :sad:
> 
> fyi, I literally cut my TV cable on the street in front of my door when my kids started high school, btw that was about 10 years ago, and this could help with ideas


Your rig looks great. 

Thinking of building simular unit. 

Where did you source the cross slides for the release. I have not found a source yet. 

Thanks for your help. 

Barry 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

bsnider said:


> ...Where did you source the cross slides for the release. I have not found a source yet...


Well if you want to buy a ready indexing head that will be pricey, 
I designed this one and a friend of my cut it in he's machine shop shop at he's convenience,
also I have one older micro mill what almost looks like a drill press with a XY motion in the table, so some minor work I can do there if no precision to suffer. 
I got the linear bearing from ebay, the shoulder bolts and screws are from Fastenal


----------



## bsnider (Jun 18, 2012)

bigHUN said:


> Well if you want to buy a ready indexing head that will be pricey,
> I designed this one and a friend of my cut it in he's machine shop shop at he's convenience,
> also I have one older micro mill what almost looks like a drill press with a XY motion in the table, so some minor work I can do there if no precision to suffer.
> I got the linear bearing from ebay, the shoulder bolts and screws are from Fastenal


There is one on Amazon.com for $30.00 prime shipping that looks promising. It is a small cross slide table for a small drill press. Unfortunately I am in Canada and on Amazon.ca it is $75.00. I also work in a machine shop and get some components made if required but am trying not to go that route. 

I would go to www.8020.net for an extrusion, slide components and associated hardware. 

Your looks good. I like that you incorporated the cross slides for alignment to the unit and also for point of aim adjustments. 

I still have to work through the details of the bow handle interface as I have never see one of these units in person. 

Barry

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

that "cross slide table " is designed a weight to "press" on it, I assume you cannot revers it back to pull a release.
I see you in Newmarket, me @ St.John & Bayview


----------



## bsnider (Jun 18, 2012)

bigHUN said:


> that "cross slide table " is designed a weight to "press" on it, I assume you cannot revers it back to pull a release.
> I see you in Newmarket, me @ St.John & Bayview


Wow, small world. Never would have thought you were local. 

True the slide would be designed to have weight press on it. But the slide has two captured dovetails and I would think that it should be able to support less than 100lb axial load.

Barry

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------

